

Two Men Charged With Hacking About 120,000 Apple iPads Via AT&T Servers - gatsby
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/01/two-men-charged-with-hacking-about-120000-apple-ipads-via-att-servers.html

======
th0ma5
are the days of one machine being cracked and then being big news over?

